
50 shades of grey in Google Chrome – no, really - sannysanoff
https://i.imgur.com/5QH5YYI.png
======
sannysanoff
I was frustrated by all grey low-contrast Google Chrome palette and estimated
4-5 grey colours at first sight. But then I decided to be precise in my
frustration and counted how many colours designer chose intentionally (picked
from palette).

I found 11 shades of grey including white and excluding gradient content (only
boundary counted).

No, Google, really, WTF?

